# TV Toshiba 14" No enciende



## m4tias (Ene 25, 2010)

Hola buenas noches 

tengo un tv toshiba el problema es que no enciende. 
ya le cambiamos El triac por que el anterior calentaba mucho hasta que se quemo 



Tambien le cambiamos un resistor PTC pensando que era el problema pero resulta que no es asi 
ahora pensamos que es un problema de los transistores o bobinas de la fuente por lo tanto la tv no anda


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 25, 2010)

ya checaste la salida vertical? mas datos no vendrian mal, que modelo?


----------



## castro (Ene 28, 2010)

revisa el voltaje del condensador electrolitico mas grande que hay en la etapa de la fuente; y si esta bien revisa que este voltaje le llegue al flay back.


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 29, 2010)

no mencionas el estado del fusible


----------

